# Wainwright dry puppy food?



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Monkey is a 13 week old Border Terrier. He started out on science plan at the breeders who was weaning him onto beta when I collected him at 9 weeks old. He has bad wind mostly in the evening and after reading negative things about the contents of beta i decided to change his food. So we went to PAH this morning and the lady working there, who also has a BT, recommended Wainwrights. I have bought the salmon and potato one for puppies. Does anyone else use this and what do they/ the dogs, think of it? I just bought a 2kg bag for now to try mixing slowing with the beta and see how we get on. xxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

I use wainwrights salmon and potato for my pups and they have all loved it and thrived on it.
It has good ingredients and has nothing that should cause any allergies.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks mollymo. I have a nearly full bag of beta mixed with science plan which monkey was given to wean him onto beta still left but I think I am going to start mixing in the wainwrights straight away and just keep the other bag of food for emergencies or maybe treats as we go on walks?


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I use Wainwrights for both our 7 month Old English S/dog and our 2 year old Beagle. Originally our Beagle was on James Wellbeloved as he has a very sensitive tummy and after trial of many foods this was the only thing that settled him down. When we got our OES she was on Wainwrights already & we intended to switch her over to JWB as both are very similar but Harvey our Beagle kept pinching her food so we have now got them both on Wainwrights (one Large Puppy & the other Adult) and tbh his tummy is even better since going onto this and we have had no problems at all with him so I would definitely recommend Wainwrights.


----------



## chestersmum (Sep 18, 2009)

I would recommend the adult light wainwrights. Even though I have Chester on barking heads I know he likes wainwrights as well so I always have some back up if I run out of his barking heads food.


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Our 18 week old beagle has recently changed to wainwrights and shes doing really well on it. Much bigger appetite, less windy. 

I feed her about 30-40g under their max feeding recommendations for now to see how she does on that. I changed her over to this diet by mixing 80/20% then 60/40, 50/50, etc until on just wainwrights. 

Hth xxx


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for that, I have started on the wainwrights now, just mixing a small amount in with the beta and he wolfed it down. So good start. I hope it reduced the "wind" problem as that is really not pleasant in the evenings lol. xxx


----------



## shamerl (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi,
Do you all just feed the dry biscuit to your pups or do you mix with any wet food??


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Yes, mainly they have the dry biscuits although I sometimes add in some peas or vegs left over from our food and they love it.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

shamerl said:


> Hi,
> Do you all just feed the dry biscuit to your pups or do you mix with any wet food??


Mine always have wet food mixed with it.


----------

